# Cannon T2i or Nikon D3100



## fmrock (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey everyone,

With 2 little kids I have been thinking of moving from a point and shoot to a DSLR.  

I have looked at reviews online and most point towards the T2i, and a co worker has this and his photos are amazing.  

But I was at costco the other day and saw this nikon d3100 for $729 and it looked like a pretty good deal.

D3100 @ Costco

Any help or advice would be great.


----------



## jay125 (Mar 26, 2011)

thats quite a package costco has.  you're in the best place to make a decision, as you don't have a bag full of canon or nikon gear.  i would suggest you handle both the T2i and the D3100, see which feels best, see which seems to make more sense to you as far as intuitiveness, ease of use and comfort in your hands.  i've used canon for years and would struggle to switch to nikon simply because i've used canon for so many years.  i will say you can't go wrong with the T2i, but thats only because it's canon and i know what it's capable of.  good luck!


----------



## Ginu (Mar 27, 2011)

It depends. Go to a photo store and play with both. See what fits your hand best and what you feel the most comfortable with. As someone already mentioned, youre in the best position as you don't have a bag full of Nikon or Canon gear.
Play with the menus also and see what suits you better  

Nikon users will say go with Nikon and Canon users will say go with Canon. For example I can't stand the Canon menus


----------



## Rohnald (Mar 27, 2011)

Costco has really great deal and this one also reasonable. You have to check the both and select which one.


----------



## fmrock (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys... Costco actually has the T1i, T2i, and this nikon.  All of them felt ok in my hand, but I didnt really go through the menus.  I will explore some more.


----------



## jay125 (Mar 27, 2011)

I will say this.  If it's between the T1i and T2i, definitely go with the T2i.  The upgrades between the 2 are well worth it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd personally look elsewhere than the D3100 because it lacks an internal focus motor, meaning you'd be paying more for lenses when you want to get them.


----------



## KmH (Mar 27, 2011)

Ginu said:


> Go to a photo store and play with both. See what fits your hand best and what you feel the most comfortable with.


Over the years I have made photos with many different brands and kinds of camera and how the camera felt in my hand, or how comfortable it was, had little, if any, effect on how my photos turned out.

For someone new to dSLR cameras, any nuances in ergonomics can essentially be ignored.


----------



## KmH (Mar 27, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I'd personally look elsewhere than the D3100 because it lacks an internal focus motor, meaning you'd be paying more for lenses when you want to get them.


That is not a true statement.

Most of the Nikon lenses that don't have a focus motor in them (designated AF) are the previous generation of pro glass, and are now middle grade lenses much more expensive than the consumer grade lenses that DO have a focus motor in them (designated AF-S or AF-I) that most D3100 owners would want. 

None of Canon's cameras have had focus motors in them since 1987, so anytime you buy a Canon lens made since 1987 you are also buying a focus motor.


----------



## fmrock (Apr 17, 2011)

Any thoughts on the d90 over the t2i?  Most reviews between these 2 i have read, say the nikon for photos, cannon for video.


----------



## choudhrysaab (Apr 17, 2011)

fmrock first of all its Canon not Cannon.
secondly, you'll never get a satisfying answer when you ask this question and believe me thousands of these threads have started and ended in pretty much a draw. YOU need to decide what YOU prefer. Go to the store and get a feel of the cameras. See which one offers more of what you're looking for, easier to use, buttons at the right place (for you) etc.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2011)

fmrock said:


> Any thoughts on the d90 over the t2i?  Most reviews between these 2 i have read, say the nikon for photos, cannon for video.


By most objective quantifiable measures of image quality performance, the D90 spanks snot out of the T2i. Video is just a series of still photographs displayed ina short time frame, so image sensor quality also effects video

The T2i was launched 18 months after the D90 but less than 12 months after Canon launced the T1i, because T1i sales were getting killled by the Nikon.

The D90 was the first DSLR offered that could also shoot video, and again Canon had 18 months to come out with the T2i.

Even Canon's newest the T3i still doesn't have the image quality performance the Nikon D90 has, particularly the high ISO performance and dynamic range.

Here is an objective quantitative technical comparison of the image quality metrics mentioned above: http://front1.dxomark.com/index.php/Camera-Sensor/Compare/Compare-sensors/(appareil1)/645%7C0/(appareil2)/439%7C0/(appareil3)/692%7C0/(onglet)/0/(brand)/Canon/(brand2)/Nikon/(brand3)/Canon


----------



## niccas9 (Apr 18, 2011)

I went through the decision making process a couple of months ago.  I ended up going with the t2i over the d90 because I have previously owned a canon and I found a decent price on a new kit that was lower than I could find the d90.  I say that you look for the best deal and go from there.


----------

